# Loach loving...???



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok so i know that both koli loach's and dojo loach's alike both lay on top of each other and hide together but will they usually do that with other species ? i have a koli and a black dojo both about 3 1/2 - 4 inches long and they not only lie together but they have started doing a lenthy and vigerous all over back and forth body rub it went on for about 10 mins atleast and i got the last minute or so on video on my phone but i dont think i can load it here .. not that it matters to me what they do or even if they make baby loach's but can the 2 of them brede , are they same genes or is it a no go for launch ?


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

I have Kuhli loaches as well and when ive been out looking and buyng them i have seem tanks that hold many types of them. Today when i was out i saw a group of kuhli (regular and all black) along with gold dojo's and another type. They were all in one big mess just squirming and going through each other. I dont THINK they can all mate with each other, but im no expert on that. From what ive read in almost everything is that they love to rub up on their own type and from what ive seen in my tank they always do this. I have a castle in my tank (which they took over and kicked out the leopard corys who used to live there) where when you look in, they are all in a big ball almost always trying to reposition themselves to the bottom of the pile. When i feed they almost all fall out trying to reach the food first, only then do i ever see them alone doing there own thing, besides the random one swimming around rarely. So if you see them all in a "group session" they may not be making babies or they may be, but it is def normal either way


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

good thanks . i also just picked up a small skunk loach yesterday and although he is more fish looking and not eel like he was laying with my dojo rite on top of him , this really shocked me cause there so different but they were under the log on top of each other.


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Ya, i think they are laying with each other since maybe there are not many of their type, but maybe just friends too. When i bought my first yo yo loach, i didnt know to buy others, so at first for a week he swam around with my cories and layed with them in their cave at night. He has other friends now and they dont swim with anything but their own kind. It seems he is the only one to associate with them now also, since he became buddies at first, and i def know it is him because he is the biggest and fattest of my yo yos, lol. So yours are probaby building a lil bond, but i know Kuhlis need more of their own kind and i dont really know about the other one but id advise to look it up and if so buy like 2 more of each if you can afford and if your tank can hold it. They will be much happier!


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Kuhli loaches are scared of everything and love to hide all day, so when I got 5 of them, I also got a little castle for them to hide in. Turns out their constant squiggling was to get as deep in the castle as they could to hide because when I got them a larger one, they seemed very content. So if you get loaches (specifically kuhlies) make sure you have atleast 5 and give them a nice big space to hide in. They will feel more comfterbel and will come out more often to explore. They even come out of their cave to eat from my hand.


----------

